# Starting my first build. Exo 18x18x24



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought my tank today. My LFS had a 36" exoterra in stock but it was $250. I ended up going with the 18x18x24. I picked up some great stuff and some moss to cover it in. I found a couple really nice peices of grape wood only to find out that its not suitable for wet environments It tends to mold easy... 














I am still trying to decide if I am going to do a small water puddle in the front center for them or not. Probably not going to do moving water though. Looks like I need to go find some ghost wood or something that will work wet.



Definatly ditching the stock background for a greatstuff covered in moss one.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I stopped by menards and picked up a few supplies. 3 cans dap black silicone, 2 cans black GS and one can regular for big gaps, 2 sheets of egg crate and a stack of small plantable pots (didnt have the litlte mesh ones you guys use) 









I will be GS ing the back and half of each side to get more virticle planting space. I will be painting the back and partial sides black tonight. Do you guys silicone the eggcrate to the back wall or is it just leaned up against it? 

I really like the grape wood pieces that I had picked out..is there a way to treat them so they wont mold up? I want to GS them into the wall to make the bottom of a twisted trunk with a natural cave instead of a coco hut...kind of like this










The tops are open for a great place to plant a brom or something as well. Its hard to get the 3D feel in a pic but hopefully this conveys my general thought. I will probably do a few twised branches that dip in and out of the substrate to look like roots. Still trying to decide on what I am doing as far as a water puddle or not. 
Can Exo's be drilled without cracking? I would like to put a drain in either the side or bottom.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I got a deal on this same tank. I still cant decide what do do with the background, but I may do the same as you.

What are you planning for lighting?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have no clue on lights yet....I havnt made it that far. The exo lights look alittle weak. I need to research what the recommended lights for vivariums are. I would like lots of small brom's maybe a orchid some ferns down low Maybe some venus fly traps for the random loose flys dunno. My favorite part of a project ...lots and lots of research. I am completly new to vivariums so I dunno.


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had a viv set up for about a month and a half with grapewood and I haven't had too much issue with mold yet. Yes it has molded, but it seems like I have enough springtails in the tank that they seem to keep it in check.  Honestly I've got more mold on my month old viv with mopani wood than I do with my older viv with the grapewood.

I'm very interested in seeing your end results with this tank! I've got an 18x18x24 exo with cresteds in it that I'm thinking about turning into a viv next spring for some tincs.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I am pretty much done with the GS.

I am thinking about using this moss substrate to silicone over the GS (I think the black looks ok so may leave a few spots open) Do you think this stuff would be ok? It doesnt have a manufacturer name or type of moss. Its really soft and fluffy. 










I have numbered where the planter pots are located. By numbered location what do you guys suggest planting in there?










For 2 and 3 I was thinking a brom species. (then again I wouldnt need pots for those)

Toward the bottom i would definatly like to have a small species of fern or two. 

I will make a moss paste and cover the stumps in it so they get fast coverage to keep the grape wood from molding. 

I am thinking anything under the pots should be lower lights species unless they are planted out in the open toward the front but I would like to leave some decent open space up there. Still debating on cutting the egg crate toward the front and droping it down for a small puddle. Does water have to be moving for PDF or will a still puddle be ok? I will drill a drain line so I can do water changes on it. Also. I have looked around and can not seem to find a decent answer. For dart frogs what would be a good substrate mix In order from bottom to top?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey mate...

The grapewood will mold up no matter what, even if it is covered in moss.

All woods will mold over for a week or so when first introduced to a high humidity terrarium, but it will quickly disappear, depending on how your spring populations are doing it may even go a lot faster.

There is no one answer as to what substrate is the best, lots of people over your side of the pond have great success with ABG (Atlanta Botanical Gardens) mix which you buy by the bag.

Others make up there own mixes, with lots of different components and others will just simply use some coco fibre atop a drainage layer of either Hydroton (Leca) or a falsebottom as you have made.

You want substrate to drain well, so's not to become waterlogged, but also hold moisture.

I like to use coarse orchid bark as the main ingredient for my substrate, I then mix in some chopped up thin beech and oak branches, along with any leaves that were on the branches (blender does this brilliantly) the twigs keep the orchid bark nice and airy and fast draining.

Sometimes it can be too loose for planting so I simply add in some cocofibre until I get a good enough consistency.

As many people say, this hobby has alot of trial and error in it, and alot of what we do is experimental.

Richie


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I need to decide what species I want...so many pretty color patterns.

Dendrobates tinctorius 'Patricia' http://www.sndartfrogs.com/galleryfstinc.html

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/product/14...tes-amazonicus

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/product/40...ctorius-cobalt

New England Herpetoculture - Ranitomeya

New England Herpetoculture - Ranitomeya ( really like the body style of this species..just screams adorable)

I really like imitator's....anyone else have any suggestions for a REALLY attractive frog? This will be the only tank I am allowed to set up so I got to big or go home right? I would prefere a species I could keep in a small group of 4 or so

Leaning heavily toward Amazonicus altho could only afford a sexed pair of them.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

If you like the imitators but would like a small group, look at the variabilis. Look just like them but can be kept in groups.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My build is almost done and its time to start adding some plants and such. What would be a great lighting set up for the exo 18"x24? Are the exo fixtures any good? Better yet are the CF bulbs any good?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

If I were you, I wouldn't shell out the big bucks that a lot of people charge for amazonicus. I have some iquitos vents...which are almost identical frogs (I have actually seen them lumped together as the same frog by some people). Whenever they get breeding down the road you can always pick up some from me for half the price.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Made a little progress today.

Finished painting it,





















I left a small window on the side so I can see what the water level is in the false bottom.










I chickened out on drilling it and decided to go with a drain box. 





















I still need to get a drain cover for it but heres the tubing curled up. All I have to do is pull it out and syphon the water out....atleast until I grow a pair and drill it. 










I used black airline tubing per someones suggestion to help seal the doors better so the FF's dont get out through the gap.


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great so far, keep up the good work!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Why black airline for sealing doors? I used clear and it is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

D3monic said:


> My build is almost done and its time to start adding some plants and such. What would be a great lighting set up for the exo 18"x24? Are the exo fixtures any good? Better yet are the CF bulbs any good?



I use the exo fixtures, they're made to fit so obviously suit the look of the exo perfectly. Put it on and plug it in.

Don't go for exo bulbs though, overpriced. I just use random CF daylight bulbs. 6400K.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Arrynia said:


> Why black airline for sealing doors? I used clear and it is hardly noticeable.


The black is un noticable as well...it just looks like part of the tank.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I use the exo fixtures, they're made to fit so obviously suit the look of the exo perfectly. Put it on and plug it in.
> 
> Don't go for exo bulbs though, overpriced. I just use random CF daylight bulbs. 6400K.


I wanted to get the exo fixture but everyone was saying they had color loss with the cf bulbs. 

Anyone know of a good after market lid for these? I saw one somewhere and now I cant find it. Not too big on the DIY area. Making the cold air humidifier that's about it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I wanted to get the exo fixture but everyone was saying they had color loss with the cf bulbs. .


Oh right. Had mine a year without a problem.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I wanted to get the exo fixture but everyone was saying they had color loss with the cf bulbs.
> 
> Anyone know of a good after market lid for these? I saw one somewhere and now I cant find it. Not too big on the DIY area. Making the cold air humidifier that's about it.


Using an exo hood here as well. I don't see how they could cause color loss as there is nothing between the hood and whatever it is shining light down on. Perhaps they were referring to the actual Exo CF bulbs?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry I should of specified. color loss in broms


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

That would surely depend on the bulbs not the hood?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes the CF bulbs VS a T5 or similar tube bulb.


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

I've actually had my broms gain some color under the GE 6500K bulbs, but they are in a dome fixture instead of the exoterra ones. My exoterra fixtures are nowhere near as bright as the domes, but I'm not positive if this is due to the direction the bulb is facing (the domes the bulb is shining directly down, whereas with the exo it is on its side) or the fact that the dome is more reflective than the exo.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe its a reflective issue. 

Just ordered the following plants from T&C 

Neoregelia lil. X fire. 8.00 8.00 
Neoregelia Red Waif 7.50 7.50 
Tillandsia bulbosa 3.00 3.00 
Tillandsia concolor 3.00 3.00 
Neoregelia olens 7.50 7.50 
Neoregelia amp. Midget 6.50 6.50 
Paphinia cristata 

Now off to black jungle to see what I can find there.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

and just ordered the following from black jungle...should be done with plants. I do need some moss though. Anyone got some really nice moss close to Illinois they could ship priority?

F-MS1 Fern - Microsorum sp. 1 $18.99 $18.99 
S-B Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii 1 $5.99 $5.99 
F-NESW Fern - Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong' 1 $7.99 $7.99 
S-GT Selaginella - Kraussiana "Gold Tips" 1 $5.99 $5.99 
S-S1 Selaginella sp.1 1 $5.99 $5.99 
TP-PA Peperomia angulata 1 $5.99 $5.99 
TP-PUV Creeping Fig- Variegated 1 $5.99 $5.99 
ML-M Monkey Ladder - M (24") 1 $7.99 $7.99 
GWL-S Ghost Wood Log - S(10-12") 1 $11.99 $11.99 
PT-2226 Exo-Terra Compact Fluorescent Terrarium Canopy 18" 1 $31.99 $31.99 
PT-2187 Exo-Terra Repti Glo 5.0 Compact Fluorescent Tropical Terrarium Lamp 26 watt 1 $13.29 $13.29 
PT-2470 Exo-Terra Combometer - Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer 1 $27.99 $27.99 
SPM Sphagnum Moss - 150 gram 1 $9.99 $9.99 
PT-2620 Exo-Terra Terrarium Lock 1 $5.59 $5.59 
CL-14 Chartreuse Lichen- 1/4oz. 1 $2.99 $2.99 
OMB-12 Old Man's Beard Lichen- 1/2 oz. 1 $3.99 $3.99


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone got a side by side shot of a thumbnail and a normal sized dendro? I really have no idea of the size difference. Personally I am leaning toward keeping thumbnails woudl just like to know exactly how small they actually are. I cant really picture 15mm in my head.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

D3monic said:


> anyone got a side by side shot of a thumbnail and a normal sized dendro? I really have no idea of the size difference. Personally I am leaning toward keeping thumbnails woudl just like to know exactly how small they actually are. I cant really picture 15mm in my head.


well the first time i saw my vents i was suprised, no matter what you cant be prepared for their size haha but they can sit comfortably on your thumbnail so, thats a good indication


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

hmmm if they are that small you would never find them in a tank my size...how big of a group would be able to live comfortably in a tank this big? I assume most thumbs will utilize the whole tank right?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

probably 5-6 but you will see them often
they are very bold


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone bringing anything to Scott Smith's All Animal Expo tomorrow? In need of some moss and cultures.

Speaking of which. It will be a month before I add frogs to my tank and probably a week before my plant orders get here. 

How soon should I start spring tail and FF cultures for thumbnails?

Also what species of cultures should I go with? I assume spring tails would be the white ones? Or should I do a mixture of species?


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Your in just about the same situation as me, actually almost exactly. I'm going to scott's animal expo tomorrow to pick up some FF cultures, repashy supplements for my frogs and cork bark to add to my background. I'm planning on getting all of this for my 18x18x24 exo terra. I'm also planning on getting my first thumbnails for this tank. 

Have you talked to pete mertens before? He is really helpful, he runs a table at the expo called Chicago Dart Frog. He'll probably have some thumbs tomorrow you can look at for a size comparison.
Where in chicago area are you located?


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

I actually emailed pete yesterday about moss and fruit flys. He said he just got some fresh new moss, and a nice shipment of cork bark. He always has fruit fly cultures, but I;m not so sure if he carries the media.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Im in Minooka so its alittle bit of a jog for me. Hope I got some money left.
Just ordered WAY yoo much moss

Live Moss and Lichen Assortment - eBay (item 180468826610 end time Mar-14-10 13:03:28 PDT)

5 Cladonia Lichens & Fruticose Lichens-Terrariums-Moss - eBay (item 330390861298 end time Feb-27-10 16:48:49 PST)

LIVE MOSS SAMPLE PACK TERRARIUM Free Shipping!!! - eBay (item 160400522153 end time Mar-03-10 12:29:37 PST)

Live sphagnum moss FREE SHIPPING! terrarium spagna - eBay (item 160400524121 end time Mar-03-10 12:35:20 PST)


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ontop of all the terperate mosses I just ordered a few packs of kyoto moss spores to try out. Hopefully between all those one will take off. I will soak the ebay moss's in a 10% bleach solution to try and kill and bugs. unfortunatly this time of year they are probably cysts. Not sure if the bleach would kill them or not.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Man you are really jumping in with both feet! You will have more stuff than you can shake a stick at! I like the looks of that reef tank in the background.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Mosses from NJ most likely require a dormant period. They will do well for a while and die out without one.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

You must make bank. Lets see how it's comming out!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Id be a millionare if I didnt spend like one.....hmmm which bill was overdue? Ohh yea. All of them.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

wow thats alot of supplies!!! youll have enough moss left over for like three more vivs! looks like your off to a good start though. keep us posted!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Dude, I'm on the edge of my seat, waiting to see you get this one set up!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Great! I just got a email from T&C telling me they didnt ship my order because of "low" temps in my area and that they wont ship my freaking order until its warmer.......ITS WINTER DARN IT of course its colder temps up my way...I got to wait until spring for my plants????? ok done venting. But seriously wtf am I supposed to do now? My entire project is on hold for a couple months?

Whats a place I can order from that has the ability to ship in winter? Sounds like I am going to have to cancel my order with them. dissapointing since I really liked the items I had picked.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure on this but I think that if you tell them you don't care about a warranty they will ship them, but that is if you wanted them bad enough to do this....
Dave


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I most definatly dont care about the warantee. As long as they are packaged well I dont see them dying..they are broms after all not something delicate like a orchid. Its a risk you run ordering things in the winter. I had a very expensive order of shimpfish get held up in memphis for an entire weekend not that long ago. Was supposed to be overnight for saturday delivery (payed ALOT extra for that) ended up getting there 3 days later half frozen and everything dead. I was irritated with fedex but at the same time I accepted that fact since it was due to weather. They should post a warning on thier website that they will not ship if its under thier prefered temps....I was chomping at the bit waiting for these plants to get here most likely today and instead I am back to square one.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea I wont order anything until it warms up to at least 0 up here, I know all about the risks of ordering fish in the cold weather even with big suppliers you have problems... but its winter what can ya do
Take Care and Good Luck
Dave


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I checked the 10 day forcast and its showing upper 30's all next week which is T shirt weather. I sent them a email informing them of expected temps and that I was willing to waive the arrive alive guarantee if they ship next monday. We will see what they say.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Call them if you can...might be able to get more done by actually talking to them on the phone.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I emailed back and forth with them and they are going to ship next monday so hopefully I will be happy soon. They said they would double insulate and heat pack so they dont die. I stopped by a local green house and picked up some spike moss, maidens hair fern and some creeping fig to hold me over for a bit. Hopefully the fern doesnt get too big.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy b-jesus I got alot of moss in today!

Order from CrestedChris was Very nice! Priced well and free shipping you cant beat it!




























I also picked up a few things from the local green house. They had some really nice hanging pitchers...would thumbs be at risk with those?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Order from sugar magnolia on ebay
































































I also got my cool mist humidifyer.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Would the lichens be ok soaked in a 10% bleach solution for 2min or so?

Im sure the moss would.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My wife was bugging me to hurry and start dinner so I just slapped everything together.

I so love the fern










I believe this was called british soldier. Looks really neat










The trunk cave. Will look even neater once I put a plant in the pot next to it.




























I got alot of small ferns coming from black jungle I think...dont remember if I ordered them or not. I put the left over moss's in my 20 tall.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

looks great thus far! Keep us updated on how that lichen does...I have seen this stuff and various other lichens growing in woods nearby and have considered trying it to see how it fares in the vivarium setting. I have also heard it called 'match-stick moss'.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

The lichens I think need dryer conditions so we will see how they do. Hopefully some of them do ok. If they dont I am sure they will justs as neat dead.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I'll collect some the next time I go trail hiking. Don't really have anything to lose except a tiny patch take from the wild.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

That looks awesome! I love the fern! Keep it up!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I got the fog system up today. Loving it. I will have this tank set up on the controller. Fog probably in the morning and night for like 10min. Should be long enough to fill the tank. 




























I drilled a hole down through the wall and then horizontally so the fog would come out of the wall itself.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks nice so far =)

Going to add any broms?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

The following orders will be coming in next week. for Monday

F-MS1 Fern - Microsorum sp. 1 $18.99 $18.99
S-B Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii 1 $5.99 $5.99
F-NESW Fern - Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong' 1 $7.99 $7.99
S-GT Selaginella - Kraussiana "Gold Tips" 1 $5.99 $5.99
S-S1 Selaginella sp.1 1 $5.99 $5.99
TP-PA Peperomia angulata 1 $5.99 $5.99
TP-PUV Creeping Fig- Variegated 1 $5.99 $5.99
ML-M Monkey Ladder - M (24") 1 $7.99 $7.99
GWL-S Ghost Wood Log - S(10-12") 1 $11.99 $11.99
PT-2226 Exo-Terra Compact Fluorescent Terrarium Canopy 18" 1 $31.99 $31.99
PT-2187 Exo-Terra Repti Glo 5.0 Compact Fluorescent Tropical Terrarium Lamp 26 watt 1 $13.29 $13.29
PT-2470 Exo-Terra Combometer - Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer 1 $27.99 $27.99
SPM Sphagnum Moss - 150 gram 1 $9.99 $9.99
PT-2620 Exo-Terra Terrarium Lock 1 $5.59 $5.59
CL-14 Chartreuse Lichen- 1/4oz. 1 $2.99 $2.99
OMB-12 Old Man's Beard Lichen- 1/2 oz. 1 $3.99 $3.99


Shipping monday is the following brom order

Neoregelia lil. X fire. : 1 : 8.00
> Neoregelia Red Waif : 1 : 7.50
> Tillandsia bulbosa : 1 : 3.00
> Tillandsia concolor : 1 : 3.00
> Neoregelia amp. Midget : 1 : 6.50
> Paphinia cristata : 1 : 12.00


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

*D3monics Exo 18x18x24 build*

I am planning on ordering a mist king system. For the exo would one nozzel be enough or should I go with two? I will probably order a couple extra anyhow. Also on the zip drip systems...do they really drip bad enough that something like that would be preferable? How bad are we talking? I plan on running this on my reef controller. Obviously I dont think it can do intervals less than one minute. Would one minute of misting be too much? I would hate to use the timer if I didnt have to. 

I told my wife she could redesign the other tank and pick what frogs she wanted in it.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Bump for question above ^


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Honestly, I would just save money and forgo the misting system altogether. You can get the same effect by manually misting. I personally use one very similar to this: Amazon.com: Chapin Industrial 48-Ounce Janitorial/Sanitation Industrial Viton Cleaner/Degreaser Sprayer #1046: Patio, Lawn & Garden
I found it at Lowes for like 7 bucks. It has a pump to compress air into it and it produces a very fine mist while also giving you a stream by turning the nozzle. The stream is excellent for cleaning poo off of glass and flushing out broms and other water receptacles. The way I see it is, I'm going to be opening the viv to feed and do normal routine stuff anyway so I might as well have full control over misting while I'm in there. It also gives me a chance to check things out in the viv a little better.
It's your choice though, if you MUST have a misting system, then you should be fine with one nozzle for a tank that size. You do have a drainage drilled out, right?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Nothing drilled I was too scared. I made a little accessible sump area that is hidden by leaves. I can drain the water using some airline tubing that I have curled up inside it. I figure this will only have to be done every several months so it wouldn't be too much a hassle. Here's a few pics of it from several pages back.










When I painted the tank I left a small window on the side so I can see into the false bottom to determine water level. 



















Has a 3" drain cover over it that I also covered with cross stitch material to ensure nothing bigger than the smallest of FF's could get in there. its covered with leaves so it can not be seen. I need to order a variety of drill bits.

I was tired of waiting for my plant orders so I picked up a few temporary broms from home depot just so the tank would look a little nicer.










There's a little trail that goes to the pod and into the cave. I am going to pave that with either black pebbles or some cedar chips...most likely black pebbles.

As far as misting goes. I would like to keep things as automated as possible. I am VERY forgetful. I don't mind hand misting every once in a while but would prefer it to be hands free. Automation is my life. I like using the controller to do all the simple things in my house. I can sit at my computer and monitor reef conditions, turn lights on and off, in this tanks situation the fogger, lights, misting ect. Would be neat if I could somehow tie a stereo in to play thunder when ever the misting system kicked on...just couldn't use a CD because you would have to hit play every time it powers up....maybe a cassette? do they still make those?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Its looking really nice! 

As for the mistking, it might be overkill if it is just for one tank and as Arrynia stated a simple spray bottle will do the trick.

If your set on mistking (perhaps thinking further down the line), 1 nozzle should suffice or you could add the double nozzle and have a bit more flexibility while only having to drill one hole.

One word of advice (from my previous experiences), be careful not to over-plant the viv as you will want to give the plants some room to grow. I did this on my first viv and while it looked great initially, I had to constantly prune the plants. Even then, within a year or so half of the more delicate and slower growing plants died as they did not have adequate root space and light. 

I like the fact that you are experimenting with various mosses, I am really curious to see which one fares the best in this environment.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea I am looking more toward the future. Once I get a new computer desk in this room I plan on having a couple more tanks in here and would run the system to each tank. I will go for the double nozzle then. I would like overlapping coverage and that would probably work well. I proably wont plant anything other than one more fern on the bottom and the rest will go into the pots that are incorporated into the back ground. I guess we will see though. Might end up having to pull a plant or two to make room.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

QUESTION: For misting water, I have a RO/DI with a DI bypass so I can get just RO water. Would one of those two be ok to use for the frog tank? I would hate to purchase distilled water when I can make 0 or 10-12 TDS water. I have been using the RO Doesnt seem to leave TOO bad of mineral deposits behind but I am sure DI water would be better since theres litterally nothing in it.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I've heard that RO water is fine for misting.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

RO should be perfectly fine. There are some good threads over its benefits. Your home depot carries a way better selection of broms than mine!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

could we some pics of the lower right hand (if your looking at it head on) corner? where it looks open, it looks neat and id like to see upclose


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

The trail to the pod hut? Ok just a minute.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres the right side for ya. I want to use nice big black shiny pebbles to fill in the path. 




























On the left is the 3" drain.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you 
honestly i would leave it as is but it is your viv and im sure that no matter what you do, it will look great


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks. The only reason I want to use the pebbles is to keep the moss from growing over it. I think it would look neat if the moss grew in between the pebbles. 

I have some liquid nitrates that I use for my algae tank. I wonder how those would do for the vivarium since they are designed to be used in a tank with ornamental fish. Perhaps there would be no ill effects to the frogs. i will have to look into that. 

Brightwells Florin Gro- 1.5-0-0 total nirtrogen Source of nitrogen: sodium nitrate
Other ingredients: purified water and kelp extract. 

I also have some F/2


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I cant wait until I feel like its finished. Ill head up to the weaton show this saturday and see if they got any broms up there.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

There wasn't a very large selection of broms at all at the last show, and they charge a lot. 5$ for little broms, same kind you can find at lowes that are $3 for a pot that usually has 3-5 medium-large broms in it.

If your not concerned about the type, walmart typically has some big pots full oif broms, some ith up to ten sperate plants, for ~$2.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

There wasn't a very large selection of broms at all at the last show, and they charge a lot. 5$ for little broms, same kind you can find at lowes that are $3 for a pot that usually has 3-5 medium-large broms in it.

If your not concerned about the type, walmart typically has some big pots full of broms, some ith up to ten seperate plants, for ~$2.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess I wont go to the show this weekend. I just ordered the following

420020 ampullacea 1 $10.00 $10.00
420080  Babe 1 $10.00 $10.00
420570 marmorata Select 1 $25.00 $25.00
420730 wilsoniana 1 $10.00 $10.00
420740 Sarah Head 1 $10.00 $10.00
420690 Super Fireball X pauciflora 1 $25.00 $25.00
420580 Mini Skirt 1 $20.00 $20.00

From here Miniature Neoregilias

and a couple on ebay. Me likey broms.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Frogs are on the way!!!!


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Tank is looking great  What kind of frogs are you getting?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Kevin_T82 said:


> Tank is looking great  What kind of frogs are you getting?


2 probable pairs of Veredero's and for my wifes tank 3 Cainerachi valley imis. 

I got my frogs this morning! Cute little buggers. One keeps calling non stop. They seem alittle suicidal. Leaping all the way accross the tank and landing on the ground and such. Thats like 20 stories for something thier size. Super active! Pics when I get home from work. Im 2 hours late hehe.


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

D3monic said:


> ! Pics when I get home from work. Im 2 hours late hehe.


Oh well I'm sure it was worth it even if you didn't have the personal time to take from work 

My tank would be nearly complete if I quit messing up, but i want it to be prefect. It looks great; in my mind's eye


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Varadero Imis





































My wifes Cainerachi Valley Imis


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Great looking tank and very nice frogs!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

YAY!! if you have all 4 of the vara's in there, watch for any aggression.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Will do, So far it looks like three of them are always out in the open and one tends to hide alot. No aggression so far thankfully.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

dude, nice nice tank.
frogs are good lookin


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome looking tank! I love the vardaderos. They look like they're having fun in there.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

They look like they are having fun. The male keeps hopping back and forth between broms calling. I wish someone would invent something similar to a magfloat but with a squeegee to clean the condensation off the glass.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Condensation on the front glass is driving me nuts. I am thinking about modding a mag float with a couple pieces of wiper blade to make a magnetic squeegee. Has anyone ever done anything like this? Better yet do they make anything like this that would be useable. I can always use a computer fan blowing on the glass as well but dont want to make the tank TOO dry.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would be VERY careful if you are going to use a mag float. I used a small mag cleaner and I was cleaning the glass one day and it fell off on the inside and smacked into the ground. You can easily crush and kill one the the frogs with that. I don't think a fan would make it too dry. Try it out for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

yea good point.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been using a sham-wow to wipe of the front doors when I open to feed/mist. This lasts for a while but it does fog back over. When the summer comes and the RH is higher I will probably just ventilate the front of the top.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

The way I solved most of the problem was through the use of no see um screen on the front of the top. My top is composed of the original Exo Terra top, but I took out the screen and on one side I had glass cut to the size and I siliconed it. On the other side I had a pice of glass cut close to the same size, but about 2in narrower. On that 2in gap I siliconed no see um screen to the lid frame. In addition to that, I have a piece of glass the same size of the gap, so if I wan't to increase humidity, I just place it over the screen. I actually find this set up quite useful.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My known male calling his lil heart out 

YouTube - Male Imitator (Varadero) calling.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

D3monic said:


> Condensation on the front glass is driving me nuts. I am thinking about modding a mag float with a couple pieces of wiper blade to make a magnetic squeegee. Has anyone ever done anything like this? Better yet do they make anything like this that would be useable. I can always use a computer fan blowing on the glass as well but dont want to make the tank TOO dry.


Mike,
is the top of your tank completly sealed?
If it is, vent it a little in the front and back.
This should help with the condensation and fogging.
Also, your video is not working.

John


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome video! It works for me but the playback is choppy. 
I hope to get a few of these guys in a month or two. Are they pretty bold?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The video is working for me now.

John


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome video! My male is rarely quiet...even calls throughout the night.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

edwing206 said:


> Awesome video! It works for me but the playback is choppy.
> I hope to get a few of these guys in a month or two. Are they pretty bold?


The calling male is bold. Two others just kind of hang out and the fourth just hides most the time. Every once in a while I see all four frolicking around though.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

That's good to know. Can't wait to get some.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

its late, I am sitting at my desk and I can hear two different calls coming from my varadero tank. One I can tell is my known male. The other sounds more like a response than a competetor. I tried to shine a red light in to see what they are up to but they are well hidden. Could it be a female responding or do they not vocalize? lol at this discription. The male is like creeeek and the responder is all like oooooaaak if you can audiolize that...lol.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I can just imagine you sitting there imitating the sounds! lol
I don't think female darts vocalize. I was watching a video where a female frog/toad(I forget what it was) and was calling. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> its late, I am sitting at my desk and I can hear two different calls coming from my varadero tank. One I can tell is my known male. The other sounds more like a response than a competetor. I tried to shine a red light in to see what they are up to but they are well hidden. Could it be a female responding or do they not vocalize? lol at this discription. The male is like creeeek and the responder is all like oooooaaak if you can audiolize that...lol.


No, females don't vocalize. The only female pdf I have heard of vocalizing, is histrio's...but even this could just be a rumor.
I got the creeeeek part, but you lost me at ooooaaaaak. Could oooaaaack be a duck-like sound?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

lol 


.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Max is such a camera ham. 



















Playing in the fog


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

They look great. Nice pictures too. What camera are you using?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Its a canon rebel xti with stock lens. One of these days ill spring for a nice macro lens.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice. I've seen some real nice pictures with the 100mm Canon Macro.
It's really expensive though.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea thats why I havnt gotten one yet. Its hard for me to pay as much for the lens as I did for the camera.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yay! My male is calling like crazy and one of the others is following him around into a brom. Hes doing the dance!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice! More pictures?!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Yay! My male is calling like crazy and one of the others is following him around into a brom. Hes doing the dance!


My pair has been doing that ever since I got them but no eggs yet. The females we have are just a bit too young I think. I have a mature female coming to me in a couple days and she was pulled from a breeding group...hopefully I'll get some eggs soon.  
I plan to house the trio together until I see aggression, at which point I will separate the younger female and house her in a 10g until I square away a male for her. Since she probably has several months yet until maturity, I may just hold onto offspring from the other 2 and keep one of the males. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Im not sure if anything happened or not. They where in the big brom in the middle of my tank. I cant see inside it. (figures thier favorite plant is the $3 one I got at HD) The female seemed like she was receptive and even climbed down into the brom with him. He danced around her calling all excited then after a few mins he started hopping brom to brom again calling some more while she stayed in it. I guess I wont know for sure if anything happened unless I see a transport one day. 

Will tads eat FF's that have drowned? I assume its not good for water quality but just wondering how they actually eat in the wild. I know how egg feeders do it just not the rest of them.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Im not sure if anything happened or not. They where in the big brom in the middle of my tank. I cant see inside it. (figures thier favorite plant is the $3 one I got at HD) The female seemed like she was receptive and even climbed down into the brom with him. He danced around her calling all excited then after a few mins he started hopping brom to brom again calling some more while she stayed in it. I guess I wont know for sure if anything happened unless I see a transport one day.
> 
> Will tads eat FF's that have drowned? I assume its not good for water quality but just wondering how they actually eat in the wild. I know how egg feeders do it just not the rest of them.


Mine do that exact same thing. Not trying to burst your bubble or anything but I wouldn't think that she laid yet. Males usually stay with the females when they do lay and they will also stay after she lays and guard the eggs until they hatch. Just keep an eye on that brom and if you see the male frequently visit that spot without calling then you might have eggs.

I believe they do eat the ff's that are in the water. But even still, if there is nothing else for them to eat, the male will make sure that they are fed.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet, I was hopping they had a way to eat. I would prefere to let them tank raise the tads. Where are you getting your female from?

I think for my next tank I am going to go with pumilio's maybe the spotted or the cayo de agua (sp)


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Sweet, I was hopping they had a way to eat. I would prefere to let them tank raise the tads. Where are you getting your female from?
> 
> I think for my next tank I am going to go with pumilio's maybe the spotted or the cayo de agua (sp)


Yeah, imitators, like other species of the ranitomeya genus, are egg feeders though the tads will eat other stuff. You can let them raise some and raise some on your own. 
I'm getting my female from Aaron (aarons frog farm).


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

With the rains the past couple of days I have been getting alot of calling. Today the male has been leading what I guess to be a pair of females from brom to brom. Been doing his chicken dance with them when ever the damn kids or dog dont scare them. So far no eggs though. The fourth frog just hides most the time closer to the bottom. I assume this one to be a sub male. There have been 0 signs of aggression from any of the frogs.

I tried to go to the forest preserve today and collect some isopods. I figured since it was raining there wouldnt be any one there. It was empty when I got there but perv after perv showed up. apparently that preserve is a big meet up spot for ****'s. By the time I left (which wasnt very long) there was 4 cars parked in the lot other than mine...one rocking and one old guy I assume beating it up. ....Disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Great start for you, Awesome frogs and awesome tank.

Congrats.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Had a cool dream last night. I dreamt that my wife spotted a froglet in my tank. On closer inspection there was a bunch. The cool part is they where a bunch of different colors. They where all lined up on a branch. I remember there was a green one, yellow one, red one and this really sweet looking purple one. I started snapping all kinds of pictures. Then this little inch tall llama with wings came jumping off a brom and I think I woke up from there.....talk about wierd


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

So, you've been eating the shrooms out of your lawn again eh?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

It was the first night in a while that I didnt take a double shot of nyquil before bed. Usually I sleep pretty hard and dont dream but I ran out yesterday.


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to become a frog and live in that viv! It's AMAZING! Congrats, I will def draw inspiration from this tank when I start to work on my own!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I need to pull the fern in the exo and replace it with one that will do better in that environment.

Definatly got two males, Ones creeking like crazy and doing the chicken dance back in a brom. Another is calling on another brom. ..Correction. He just joined the other one.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

seeing all those cool pics and how bold they seem to be, i just want some!! It's cool how they call all the time..


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad to know you got 2 of the 4 sexed. Keep an eye out and let us know if you see any potential females follow the males around.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

One follows the male around altho shes not much fatter than him. The one that hides most the time I have no idea.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

bunch more pics today

My son Atreyu 














































Was cleaning my wifes glass and I picked up a hitch hiker. startled me when it first hopped on my hand. Didnt see it coming.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Could actually see into my wifes tank so I took a few more pics










One of my fav plants in it. Only cost me like .60 too!










The fern in my tank isnt looking so good. I think I will pick up another one of these to replace it.










SEe what I mean










Love this wild moss I picked up a few ago.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a question. I am not sure if you guys have ever ordered from New England herp supply. I ordered a bunch of film cans from them. One of the cans was taped shut and it was packed with a green powder. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I have a question. I am not sure if you guys have ever ordered from New England herp supply. I ordered a bunch of film cans from them. One of the cans was taped shut and it was packed with a green powder. Any ideas what it is?


Does it have sweet-like smell to it? Im guessing it's spirulina algae. Probably a mistake on their part. At any rate, you scored some freed tadpole food if it is in fact spirulina.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea smells like algae. 

Stopped by my local green house today. They where having a 25% off sale on all thier ferns so there wasnt anything decent left. I ended up getting a larger species of Nephyites (sp) nice broad leaves would make good egg laying sites. My smaller ones are doing great in the wet conditions so hopefully these will do good to replace the dying fern. Which unfortunatly is where my 4th frog is always hiding so I will have to pull that plant carefully. I also picked up a small pot of wandering jew for some color and some babies tears for up high in my wifes tank in the dry area where Moss wants to grow but keeps drying.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Yea smells like algae.
> 
> Stopped by my local green house today. They where having a 25% off sale on all thier ferns so there wasnt anything decent left. I ended up getting a larger species of Nephyites (sp) nice broad leaves would make good egg laying sites. My smaller ones are doing great in the wet conditions so hopefully these will do good to replace the dying fern. Which unfortunatly is where my 4th frog is always hiding so I will have to pull that plant carefully. I also picked up a small pot of wandering jew for some color and some babies tears for up high in my wifes tank in the dry area where Moss wants to grow but keeps drying.


Nice finds! That wandering jew will try to take over, so use with caution.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I know it gets huge, Ill just have to keep lots of clippings


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

New pics!




























Love this picture. Still was some fog in the background hazed it up. Would of made a good desktop pic. Maxx looks fake though.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Lovely!!! I can't wait to get some pics of my viv up to show you all the growth and so forth. Stay tuned!


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow that vivs grown in really well! Nice.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

hukilausurfer said:


> Wow that vivs grown in really well! Nice.


Thanks, Was scared that when I tossed the fern my hiding frog went with it but thankfully today I spotted all four.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Thanks, Was scared that when I tossed the fern my hiding frog went with it but thankfully today I spotted all four.


I hope the 'hider' isn't a victim of domination from a female...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont think so, I am pretty sure its my second male. The other two come a running when Maxx calls. It comes out in the mornings and hangs with the other frogs just the rest of the day its always hiding low where the rest are all up high. When ever I do hear a second timid call I can never see whos doing it so I assume its him. It used to hid in the rabbits foot fern but now I think its in the timber cave.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I dont think so, I am pretty sure its my second male. The other two come a running when Maxx calls. It comes out in the mornings and hangs with the other frogs just the rest of the day its always hiding low where the rest are all up high. When ever I do hear a second timid call I can never see whos doing it so I assume its him. It used to hid in the rabbits foot fern but now I think its in the timber cave.


Gotcha. Hopefully you will get some breeding action soon!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I finally seen one of my wifes C. Valley imis calling. Super quiet. Im sure it will get louder as it gets bolder hopefully though.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I am not too happy with using coffee filters in my FF cultures. Seems like most the flys just stay on the bottom and trample eachother. Theres a good layer of dead flies. I picked up some easter grass onsale at the grocery store for .25 cents a bag. Im going to give that a try as a ghetto exelcior. Nothing like pink, blue, green and clear fairy colored cultures to liven up the culture pile.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres a few more pics.










The gang hanging out at thier favorite film can.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Every time i see these i want some, They seem to be very bold. Almost Gangster like!!

Hope you eggs soon!


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Arrynia said:


> No, females don't vocalize. The only female pdf I have heard of vocalizing, is histrio's...but even this could just be a rumor.
> I got the creeeeek part, but you lost me at ooooaaaaak. Could oooaaaack be a duck-like sound?


Histrionicus females do in fact vocalize,.. The differing vocalizations may be from your males and the second call may be a release call.. though not yet known for this specie. Also, young males (coming of age) will sound different and somewhat short with the first few calls they attempt.. until they reach full potential of a 3-5 second call, maybe this is what you are hearing? 

Peter Keane


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Was doing my daily spray down and inspection today when I found this little supprise in thier favorite film can 



















Most likely was layed this afternoon. I was watching this morning and all my frogs seemed in the mood. Probably the pressure change with the heavy line of storms heading this way. 

Been seeing alot of positive breeding behaivor from the C. Valley imis as well. Definate male was calling back and forth with Maxx my Varadero.

I guess I should go find that egg care guide. Ill probably leave the first couple eggs for the parents to fumble with.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats to you!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

two more eggs today! Three frogs where in the film can gettin it on. Where laid in the film can directly above the previous one.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> two more eggs today! Three frogs where in the film can gettin it on. Where laid in the film can directly above the previous one.


Congrats again! That's exactly how mine were laying. They used 2 horizontal, black film cans....until they got tired of me taking eggs. Now they lay on the broms.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like thier very first known egg was fertilized. 

Day 3 of development.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

When there is no frog in there, tilt the canister back about 25 degrees or so to prevent it from being accidentally pushed out.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I tilited it back alittle because the egg was in the back of the can and now its in the middle. I didn't want it to slide out. Supprisingly the frog let me tilt it back with it in there.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I tilited it back alittle because the egg was in the back of the can and now its in the middle. I didn't want it to slide out. Supprisingly the frog let me tilt it back with it in there.


bold little bugger! My female FLEW out of a film canister that I moved once...I didn't know she was even in it.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

They laid another egg in the can with the first one that died. There was some nematodes in/around it so I took a Qtip and swabed them and the bad egg out. Thankfully theres none in the good eggs so maybe they where just eating the rotten one.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> They laid another egg in the can with the first one that died. There was some nematodes in/around it so I took a Qtip and swabed them and the bad egg out. Thankfully theres none in the good eggs so maybe they where just eating the rotten one.



This is probably the case. I've found nematodes swimming in the jelly around good eggs but always find many more around dead, decaying eggs. I always remove bad eggs at the first sign of them going bad.
Are you letting the parents take care of the tads or are you harvesting?
I got another egg from mine yesterday morning which brings the count up to 10 tads when these hatch.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thants awesome congrats! 

I am letting them raise their first couple tads just to see how good of parents they will be. After that I will probably start to pull them. Unless more mold over in which case I will pull and soak in alittle meth blue.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Where did you get that moss substrate for your wall and how did you apply it with the silicone? Did you just paint on the silicon and sprinkle it on or something? Also, I am assuming you made imprints of the pots for the plants you wanted to plant. How did you know the correct sizes for each pot?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I used cheap cocoa based fiber pots that I bought at Menards (local version of HD) I think they where like .70 for 10 1" pots.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Oh, so you just replanted them, that makes sense. How did you apply the substrate with the silicone?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea i used silicone to get it to adhere.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Someone came up to say Hi this morning. I had to snap a pic. Only one I got off before the camera died.


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

d3monic those frogs are awesome I think those will be my first species I try when im comfortable to move towards thumbnails


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Man, what an inspiring thread! Right before I start setting up two new vivs too. Thanks for all the great info D3monic, keep it coming! Best of luck with breeding!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for the compliments. 

I pulled one film can with a egg in it and replaced it with a empty can. A few hours later they where in there going at it. The film cans suction cup came off and it fell a few inches facing a different direction. Didnt even slow them down. I grabbed the video camera and shot for like 8 seconds before the female jumped out. Looks like only one egg in there. Male is fertilizing them now.


----------



## Martydart (May 14, 2010)

D3Monic, this has been an inspirational thread; love what you've done with the viv and the vadadero's are fabulous. Quick questions: 1. What brand of cool fogger did you buy and where? 2. What is that thing hanging on the film canister with eggs in the back? 3. Any particular brom you would recommend if I were to get just one? 4. Did you vent the top and how? 5. What is your top made of - glass. Did you drill the glass to accommodate the fogger or how did you do this so frogs don't get out? and 6. Did you acquire a automatic mister or are you doing it by hand. Thanks - great job and conrats to dad on his new brood.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

WooHOO! 3 eggs!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I got home from work and three of them where inside the axis of a brom together Male calling like crazy. After about 2 hours they left. I went to check for eggs and instead found this little guy! 



















Not the best picture but you can make him out in there.

This comes as a surprise since I have been pulling all the eggs I find. This is the first confirmed tadpole from this group. I can only assume there may be a few more. I also found some eggs on another broms leaf.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Not the best picture but you can make him out in there.
> 
> This comes as a surprise since I have been pulling all the eggs I find. This is the first confirmed tadpole from this group. I can only assume there may be a few more. I also found some eggs on another broms leaf.


They will try and often do hide eggs from you.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like theres multiple tads in the same brom. I just checked and theres atleast two that I could see for sure without disturbing the brom too much. They are in seperate water areas. Ill just let the parents have those guys since they are doing such a great job feeding them and such.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Im sad I missed a shot of a trasport. I was misting down the tank when one of the frogs came hopping by with a third tad on his back. I tried to find the camera but the wife had used it and left it in another room. By the time I got back the frog was no where to be seen.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Got that trasport shot.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Do you find that your exo-terra 5.0 bulb works well to deliver the necessary light to your plants? I'm not sure what to go with.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

For the most part yes. A few plants are stretching alittle but healthy and happy looking.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

First...Your tank is awesome!

Second...Your frogs are beautiful!

Third...You dont know how EXCITED I am to get all mine finished and up and running! Thank you soo much for all the detail, information and pics! Please keep them coming! You have asked/answered alot of things I had questions myself on. Congratulations as well! Looking forward to some more updates!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate the compliments.

heres a few more pics that I havent posted yet.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Still love this new macro lens.




























Looks like my tads are morphed out and ready to come out of the broms any day now! I guess I should get their growout tank ready. Should have plenty of springs 4 shoeboxes packed full and several deli cups.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

nice shots. what kind of snail is that?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Dunno, lives in the yard now. I pull any and all snails I find.


----------

